# [Wet Thumb Forum]-COAST Tropical Fish Club, Aug 1st, Costa Mesa, CA



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Meeting date/time: August 1st, Sunday, 1:00 to 5:00 p.m.
Topic: Cichlids of the Rift
Speaker: Chuck Rambo

Although he usually talks about the endangered cichlids of Lake Victoria, this year Chuck will be presenting slides of the cichlids of the lakes of the Great Rift Valley, that tear in the continental plates where Africa nearly fell into the sea just a few millenia ago.

Chuck Rambo has been active in the American Cichlid Association since it was founded in the late 1960's. He has worked tirelessly to forward the understanding of cichlids and to preserve those in danger of survival. He has a vast store of knowledge and experience about all kinds of cichlids and how to take care of them. If you're even a little curious about one of the biggest family of fishes in the freshwater world, you'll enjoy listening to Chuck.

After Chuck gives his awesome presentation, we will be having our monthly HUGE FISH AUCTION. Club members bring in their fish, aquatic plants, live food cultures, and gently used aquariums and equipment to auction off! Prices are outrageously cheap, and you do not have to be a member to bid and buy items. Many rare and unusual fish come across the auction table, with many locally bred fish available. Please join us, it is a ton of fish fun and you are bound to go home with an armload of cool stuff!

You do not have to be a member to come to the meetings, hear the speaker or bid in the auctions, so come on over to the COAST FISH CLUB and hang out with other fish minded folks. We would love to have you









C O A S T 
California's Organization of Aquatic Show Tropicals - a fish club for Southern California, started in 1991

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MEETING SITE AND TIME: COSTA MESA NEIGHBORHOOD COMMUNITY CENTER, 1845 PARK AVENUE, COSTA MESA, CA 92627, IN THE VICTORIA ROOM (DOORS FACE THE LIBRARY PARKING LOT), USUALLY ON THE FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH, FROM 1:00 TO 5:00 P.M. THE SPEAKER PRESENTATION BEGINS ABOUT 1:30 P.M. Casual clothes, refreshments are served, and kids are welcome!
Need further information, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Meeting date/time: August 1st, Sunday, 1:00 to 5:00 p.m.
Topic: Cichlids of the Rift
Speaker: Chuck Rambo

Although he usually talks about the endangered cichlids of Lake Victoria, this year Chuck will be presenting slides of the cichlids of the lakes of the Great Rift Valley, that tear in the continental plates where Africa nearly fell into the sea just a few millenia ago.

Chuck Rambo has been active in the American Cichlid Association since it was founded in the late 1960's. He has worked tirelessly to forward the understanding of cichlids and to preserve those in danger of survival. He has a vast store of knowledge and experience about all kinds of cichlids and how to take care of them. If you're even a little curious about one of the biggest family of fishes in the freshwater world, you'll enjoy listening to Chuck.

After Chuck gives his awesome presentation, we will be having our monthly HUGE FISH AUCTION. Club members bring in their fish, aquatic plants, live food cultures, and gently used aquariums and equipment to auction off! Prices are outrageously cheap, and you do not have to be a member to bid and buy items. Many rare and unusual fish come across the auction table, with many locally bred fish available. Please join us, it is a ton of fish fun and you are bound to go home with an armload of cool stuff!

You do not have to be a member to come to the meetings, hear the speaker or bid in the auctions, so come on over to the COAST FISH CLUB and hang out with other fish minded folks. We would love to have you









C O A S T 
California's Organization of Aquatic Show Tropicals - a fish club for Southern California, started in 1991

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MEETING SITE AND TIME: COSTA MESA NEIGHBORHOOD COMMUNITY CENTER, 1845 PARK AVENUE, COSTA MESA, CA 92627, IN THE VICTORIA ROOM (DOORS FACE THE LIBRARY PARKING LOT), USUALLY ON THE FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH, FROM 1:00 TO 5:00 P.M. THE SPEAKER PRESENTATION BEGINS ABOUT 1:30 P.M. Casual clothes, refreshments are served, and kids are welcome!
Need further information, please email me at [email protected]


----------

